# Tattoo Shop Calendar assignment?



## mthawkins (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys - I'm new to the forum, and somewhat new to photography.. I've been shooting on an off for about a year, and taking it more seriously as of recent.

I've been asked to shoot a calendar for a local tattoo shop. I'm not sure what kind of images would be used in their calendar, however I'm sure it won't need to be extremely professional (tattoo models in studio setting) but I want to shoot the best of what I can.


Links to examples would be awesome, and tips equally.


T


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2013)

Moved to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2013)

Why wouldn't it need to be "extremely professional"?  I would think that if the customer is paying they expect value for their dollar...    I would probably do this as about half tattoo shots, dramatic lighting, maximizing the intensity and colour of the work.  Ask for a list of recent clients who've had large or unique work done, of which the artists are especially proud,  and half work being done; again, look at the schedule and choose larger pieces.  Maybe a shot or two of potential customers choosing their new tattoo.  I would suggest that this could be fairly challenging; lighting will be less than optimum, and to properly light a tattoo as a body-sculpture type shot will require a few different modifiers; small & medium soft-boxes, strip boxes and probably a beauty dish as well.


----------



## mthawkins (Nov 4, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Why wouldn't it need to be "extremely professional"?  I would think that if the customer is paying they expect value for their dollar




They actually aren't paying - if anything I may be able to get a free tattoo out of it. It's generally for a friend who owns the shop.
Plus, I don't own the lighting equipment to give the dramatic colors... unfortunately. I would only have natural light and my editing software


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2013)

mthawkins said:


> Plus, I don't own the lighting equipment to give the dramatic colors... unfortunately. I would only have natural light and my editing software



You could rent the lighting in order to do it. I think that John is refering about the end user of the calendar who, if they pay for it, would expect professional quality. I'm sure that the owner, even it they are a friend, wants a good product too. Besides, it's your reputation on the line if you accept this assignment.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2013)

ronlane said:


> mthawkins said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, I don't own the lighting equipment to give the dramatic colors... unfortunately. I would only have natural light and my editing software
> ...



Both actually; if the quality of the product isn't up to par, then customer's aren't going to buy it, and the shop owner will have lost money.  You say you're not getting paid, but the tattoo that you're being offered has value.  Ron's point about reputation is spot-on.  Do a good job on this, and word will spread.  Mess it up or only do a factional-donkey job and word will spread even faster.  You could do something like this with only ambient light, but it would be VERY challenging.  I wouldn't attempt it.  Rent or borrow some lighting; even a couple of speedlights and basic modifiers will help.  Study the imagery in some of the better tattoo magazines to get an idea of how they're lit...


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2013)

^exactly. It's hard to undo the reputation that you get from one bad or messed up shoot. It's hard enough without that added strike against you.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2013)

mthawkins said:


> however I'm sure it won't need to be extremely professional





mthawkins said:


> They actually aren't paying - if anything I may be able to get a free tattoo out of it.



Would it be OK if the working-for-free tattoo artist feels this way when you're up?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 4, 2013)

Shooting tattoo's is not as easy as it sounds, i know a pro that had to shoot a series and he told me he had to paint in the tattoo's in photoshop to make them stand out better


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2013)

mthawkins said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn't it need to be "extremely professional"? I would think that if the customer is paying they expect value for their dollar
> ...



I saw somewhere on Tv.. think the show was called "Bad Ink" or something similar.  It's about two guys who fix really bad tattoos.  One of the rules they listed for avoiding a bad tattoo - good tattoo artists don't barter.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2013)

With older tattoo's you can bring out some of the color with moisturizer but it has to be rubbed in throughly to avoid glare from the lights, if your still getting glare sometimes a little baby powder will do the trick.  But yes, shooting them sucks.


----------

